# Pickup wiring repair



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a 1982 US made fender strat pickup that the white and black wires are too short, either new wiring needs to be spliced onto the existing ones or probably better, 2 new complete wires about 5 inches in length need to be installed to replace the existing short ones. How difficult is it to do this and what needs to be done/avoided?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Personally, I would splice into the existing wires. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TonyD (Jan 11, 2010)

the two lead wires are attached to the pickup bobbin by soldering the ends through 2 little eyelets. If you wanted to replace them you would need to desolder the wires from the eyelets using a soldering gun with a fine point. The risk is severing the coil wire (which are also attached to the eyelets) while trying to de-solder and remove the lead wires. If you're not too concerned about the cosmetic look of the wiring on the inside of your guitar (some people are!) then it's best just to solder on an extra few inches to the already existing lead wires. Just cover the exposed connection with electrical tape or shrink tubing and you're good to go.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

yes just solder on to the wire you got not unless your know your way around a soldering iron & pickups . another thing is if your pickup has a plastic bobbin ( i think your 82 US guitar has a fiber bobbin ) when desoldering those eyelets the heat from the soldering iron like to melt cause the eyelet to melt the plastic & sink ,if your not quick with the iron it could be a nightmare


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi, Yes it is a grey fibre bobbin, it is from a 1982 first edition JV Strat.


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

Dave,
Those grey bottom pickups are worth money. Unless you have the period correct wire and you are a gun solderer I would suggest the splice. There is no harm done and you will get the lead length you need. I have seen plenty of ruined vintage pickups over the years from (repairs) so it is best to stay safe.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks. I have all three which are being put back in the first series 1982 export JV strat after having been sitting in a box for the last 20 years, replaced first by seymour duncan's in the mid 80's and about 5 years ago by a set of Lindy Fralin Blues Specials with the baseplate. What would the going rate be for the original pickups? They are grey bottomed, stamped 21 21 82, cream coloured top fibre with staggered poles and maroon windings. The black and white wires are plastic, not cloth but are original. 

I am putting the guitar back to as an original state as possible with an eye to maybe selling or trading it in the near future. Dave


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

*JV pickups*

Dave,
They sound like a great set, the grey bottom with the cream top is definately rare. A guy came into my shop with an 88 USA Strat with a mixed bag of pickups in it, one of those was grey bottom '82. I have seen the cream tops on red bobbin Smith Strat pickups and also a plastic version on early Mexican pickups. They vintage market is all over the place and not much seems to attract the prices it used to. I have sold plenty of late '70s grey bottom pickups and they sell for around $70 - $100 each in good condition with original leads. I don't really have a value for your set, you can check around but they are that rare that you probably won't see many. I guess depending on condition they might pull $200 - 300 on a good day, that is just a rough guess. I would say they are worth more in the guitar after you lengthen the leads

Cheers Dave.

Dave's Vintage Guitars


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Dave, 

I think that is the plan, to reinstall them and leave them there as the guitar is worth more with than without them. I have the guitar apart right now. I put a DM30 3 way switch from an 83 japanese strat in it, had to buy the pots and switch on ebay as a set to get the 3 way. The original pots in the guitar are fine. The original 3 way, I was told did not work when I had work done to the guitar a while back, but I still have it. How can I determine if it can be fixed? I sprayed some Deoxit on it but I guess I will have to reinstall it to try. Is there any other way to fix it or can any decent guitar tech repair it? I think I will take everyone's advice on the pickup and splice the wire. I'll post photos at some point when it is all said and done.


----------

